# Hunter 12/12



## 180 (Dec 12, 2009)

First day at Hunter this year and as expected they worked magic.  Cliff, Ike, East Side, Milky, Hellgate, Wayout and poaching on special runs.  Incredible man made pow with occasional hard pack.  Demo days this weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll be there sun and mon, just hope they get more snow than crap sun night...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2009)

Did a lot of people show up?


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2009)

headed out now... better late then never...


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Did a lot of people show up?



It was pretty busy. Also, the DAMN quad died for about an hour this morning:uzi::uzi::uzi:. Its time to replace it! Of course, as soon as got to the top of F, it was loading again:blink:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 12, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> It was pretty busy. Also, the DAMN quad died for about an hour this morning:uzi::uzi::uzi:. Its time to replace it! Of course, as soon as got to the top of F, it was loading again:blink:



BWAHAHAHAHA!!! It shut down 3 chairs after I got off. Gave the crowd in line a big Nelson "HAAAAA HAAAA!!!! Place was a shitshow. Friday was stellar. Here are a few pix.


----------



## 180 (Dec 12, 2009)

I finished the day pounding amazing bumps lines all the way down Cliff.  Reservered trails were smooth as silk with fresh snowmaking.

Supposedly they plan on being 100% open by Christmas including all 3 West Side Trails.


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 12, 2009)

Conditions at Hunter were outstanding today.  Snow was soft enough that I had fun demo-ing some 110mm-waisted fatties.  Cliff-to-Ike was the personal favorite (camera died before I could take a picture of the buttery Cliff bumps), but pretty much everything was skiing well.  Coverage on the closed runs also looked pretty darn good.  Quad was a mess in the morning, but that has become a cost of doing business at Hunter.  Great day...


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 12, 2009)

180 said:


> I finished the day pounding amazing bumps lines all the way down Cliff.  Reservered trails were smooth as silk with fresh snowmaking.
> 
> Supposedly they plan on being 100% open by Christmas including all 3 West Side Trails.



I can confirm this from a reliable source, as long as mother nature cooperates.:smile:


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2009)

It was a fantastic first day at Hunter for me...Cliff to Ike outstanding all day. Great snow all over the place.

They did a great job opening alot of trails. With alot of good snow. The Quad is a wreck and needs to be replaced. But it did get itself going again to save the day. 

I am wiped...will post more tomorrow.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> I can confirm this from a reliable source, as long as mother nature cooperates.:smile:



I asked Russ C at the bar tonight and he said it's entirely possible..   

It's gong to be a great week coming up...

OHHH YEAH!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!!! It shut down 3 chairs after I got off. Gave the crowd in line a big Nelson "HAAAAA HAAAA!!!! Place was a shitshow. Friday was stellar. Here are a few pix.



A few more pix from Hunter on Saturday. My last run was a poach on racer's edge, crust busting on top half, fluffy ankle deep pow on lower half. Cliffy was a blast but elbow to elbow crowded. These gems are a few reasons not to ski Hunter on a weekend. 

The last shot was a survey of 2 youngsters. Question: So you waited 40 minutes in line for a lift ticket because the servers were as slow as molasses, then the 3X lift card didn't work and they had to fart around and do it manually, so now you're booted up after avoiding getting trampled by a busload of tweenies and you're waiting a half hour in the Snowlite lift line and it shuts down. Can you express how you feel about your Hunter experience today??


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> A few more pix from Hunter on Saturday. My last run was a poach on racer's edge, crust busting on top half, fluffy ankle deep pow on lower half. Cliffy was a blast but elbow to elbow crowded. These gems are a few reasons not to ski Hunter on a weekend.
> 
> The last shot was a survey of 2 youngsters. Question: So you waited 40 minutes in line for a lift ticket because the servers were as slow as molasses, then the 3X lift card didn't work and they had to fart around and do it manually, so now you're booted up after avoiding getting trampled by a busload of tweenies and you're waiting a half hour in the Snowlite lift line and it shuts down. Can you express how you feel about your Hunter experience today??



How did the Pilot Condo work out?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> How did the Pilot Condo work out?



outFUCKINGstanding. Even found a sweet Cheneystyle "undisclosed location" a stone's throw from the hotel. Totally concealed high ground location. Oh, and resort bathrooms are nice and clean at 6AM. Friday nite I dined at Van Winkle's, tied on a buzz, proceeded to build a fire in the pit out back, used their hot tub and shower facilities, went back to the bar for a nitecap and paid my bill and left.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 13, 2009)

you really add alot to society.  mooch of others hard work for a job and mooch off private business owners when you play.

good work.  i'm sure the owners of Van Winkle's are having a fantastic year financially and really appreciate your blatant theft of their services and facilities.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> you really add alot to society.  mooch of others hard work for a job and mooch off private business owners when you play.
> 
> good work.  i'm sure the owners of Van Winkle's are having a fantastic year financially and really appreciate your blatant theft of their services and facilities.



I stole nothing. I dropped a hundo in the bar/restaurant and tipped Bill the bartender a $20. I was a guest/customer at the facility. They were nice enough to bring firewood out for me as well. Douchebag.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> you really add alot to society.  mooch of others hard work for a job and mooch off private business owners when you play.
> 
> good work.  i'm sure the owners of Van Winkle's are having a fantastic year financially and really appreciate your blatant theft of their services and facilities.



Mooch off others hard work for a job?? What does that mean? And why are you such a bitter petty little shit?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2009)

Had a great day today too.

Everything groomed flat, but Racer's now officially open; ran many laps here.
.
Still alot of good snow to be found. Right edge of Hellgate along the fence was particularly nice all the way down to mid-station.

Snowed most of the day but seemed to switch over to more rain by day's end. Snow was creamy and soft.

Lifts were an occasional issue again. Can't complain too much, I stay away from the quad as much as I can.

Great opening weekend.


----------



## dmc (Dec 13, 2009)

I pretty much rode alone today- just hammering..  Got out at 930 and left after noon.. When it started getting really ugly I blew out..  I was severely underdressed for the elements...    
Stayed on Minya/Eastside..  Rode lower lower K a couple times - it was creamy..
Was actually getting into some nice drifts.  Racers was great..  skiers right line....


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn Quad was a train wreck today. Died once early right after 10, and then I skied by it couple of hours later to see two chairs almost on top of one another near the top with people on them! One word can sum up a fix for the quad....DOPPLEMAYER!!!


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 13, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Damn Quad was a train wreck today. Died once early right after 10, and then I skied by it couple of hours later to see two chairs almost on top of one another near the top with people on them! One word can sum up a fix for the quad....DOPPLEMAYER!!!



Nah, a NEW poma quad would be fine too. There's a ton of them. Hunter just has an older "model", aka the first ones Poma ever made. Kind of like buying tech stuff the instant it comes out....if you wait to buy it till it's "matured", you get a much better product in the end.


----------



## 180 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cell phone picture of the bumps on Cliff yesterday


----------



## catskillman (Dec 16, 2009)

quad down all day except for about 1/2 hour today ----------

the mountain is just one abonimation after another !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 16, 2009)

catskillman said:


> quad down all day except for about 1/2 hour today ----------
> 
> the mountain is just one abonimation after another !!!!!!!!!



Abominable I say!

So stay away!

More snow for me!

Hee...Hee...Heee!


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 16, 2009)

catskillman said:


> quad down all day except for about 1/2 hour today ----------
> 
> the mountain is just one abonimation after another !!!!!!!!!



Actually the Quad is one abomoination after another. The snowmaking has been great!


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2009)

catskillman said:


> quad down all day except for about 1/2 hour today ----------
> 
> the mountain is just one abonimation after another !!!!!!!!!



Sorry - but I call BS on that... 
I was out all afternoon and riding the quad...


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Actually the Quad is one abomoination after another. The snowmaking has been great!



Thats what I tell the Hunter management types...

Everyone's talking about the damn quad and not the great snowmaking and the fact that almost the whole place is open..


----------



## 180 (Dec 16, 2009)

Good point DMC.  The snowmaking has been awesome.  With K and Clairs coming online next. That only leaves 3 trails left.


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2009)

180 said:


> Good point DMC.  The snowmaking has been awesome.  With K and Clairs coming online next. That only leaves 3 trails left.



I have all my poaches laid out for tomorrow....  

Sat should be sweet...


----------



## 180 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bummer, K poach is awesome, but I guess it should be open by Friday.  At least i had Racers and Gun Hill on Saturday.  Our redcoat friends won't dare do Racers.


----------



## dmc (Dec 17, 2009)

180 said:


> Bummer, K poach is awesome, but I guess it should be open by Friday.  At least i had Racers and Gun Hill on Saturday.  Our redcoat friends won't dare do Racers.



Clairs poach too!


----------



## catskillman (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry - got the date wrong!!!!!!!!  Will be back tomorrow (Friday) can't wait to see what happens and what the crowds are like.

& I can be backed up on the hunterskiscene blogspot.

I just found out about this - daily reports & weather by "Jon".  Wish I had that kind of time, but you got to love him.


----------



## dmc (Dec 17, 2009)

Guns blazing on lower k


----------



## kingslug (Dec 17, 2009)

Had a good 2/3 day Sunday until it just got too hairy...sideways rain. Tne snowstorm before was cool though as it left a few inches to slide around on. Avoided the quad all day and din't really miss it. Since I'll be there mostly Mondays I won't care..as long as I can get to the top.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...

NO mountain can outdo Hunter in the snowmaking department.

The fact they'll basically get the whole mountain open in about 2 weeks proves it.

I love my home hill.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 19, 2009)

All they need now is 44 and anna.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2009)

Purna now receiving snow...open by week's end.

They blew on Clair's and Crossover all weekend.

Snowmaking frenzy. Skiing this past weekend was spectacular.


----------

